# MANUAL 13x40 lathe to CNC conversion with vfd



## gt40 (May 19, 2014)

I wanted to start a new thread to document conversion of my Jet 13x40 lathe. Most of this should translate to similar size lathes like the PM lathes etc. and I hope it will be of help to anyone considering it. I am basically building off of the lessons learned from successfully converting my PM45M mill to CNC. It has really opened up a lot of projects but unfortunately, not as useful for flashlights. 

I have gotten pretty good with Mach 3 software to control the mill and they have a suite of tools for the lathe that includes threading, drilling profiling and I am really looking forward to this even more than the mill.

My Jet mill suffered another crash last year and completely lost threading capabilities on what was a decent machine. Instead, I am converting it to a gang or turret style cnc lathe with vfd and controlled by Mach 3. 

I started by taking off the lead screws, x axis compound etc off. All of this goes away with a cnc conversion and I will use a pendant to control it. There is no reason to have cranks and they just get in the way.
Initial mockup. Note the compound goes away:








The servo will go underneath with timing gears to run it.

I was able to pick up a 2.5"x 10" x 13" piece of 7075 tooling plate from the scrap pile at industrial metal supply. It will replace the compound and shelter the ballscrew from shards etc and be a rigid platform for a turret or gang setup. 

Next I had to machine the saddle to make where I would mount the ballscrew perfectly parallel to the surface on the dovetail. This setup took several hours to get it aligned but I was able to use it to flatten the saddle and also drill the holes to mount the ballscrew:






I made ballnut mount via cnc on the mill:






I was a little concerned whether having the ballscrew mounted offset would cause binding but after everything was mounted, a small cordless drill easily moves the x axis really well. I can't even begin to describe how much more rigid everything is with no compound and a giant piece of 7075 on the x axis.

Pic of the ballscrew mounted:






BTW, I cut the 7075 aluminum 13" tall with my Agazzani vertical bandsaw. the new carbide blade didn't flinch cutting a 5" deep cut 13" tall. I just used beeswax based lube.


Next up, I have timing pulleys coming and a 3 hp extreme duty motor already to go:












Thanks for looking


----------



## wquiles (May 19, 2014)

*Re: 13x40 Jet lathe CNC conversion with vfd added*

Great thread. I "might" consider CNC conversion on my PM12x36, so this will be a good learning experience.

As you go, please continue to share with us exactly where are you getting your pieces/parts, and why you decided on those (meaning, what other options you decided against and why).


----------



## gt40 (May 23, 2014)

*Re: 13x40 Jet lathe CNC conversion with vfd added*



wquiles said:


> Great thread. I "might" consider CNC conversion on my PM12x36, so this will be a good learning experience.
> 
> As you go, please continue to share with us exactly where are you getting your pieces/parts, and why you decided on those (meaning, what other options you decided against and why).



I am putting together a comprehensive list but here is the broad strokes:

1. CNC axis motors- I am going with DMM-Tech 2 axis servo motor setup. They are quiet, extremely smooth and very strong. I have 3 on my PM45m and have run it for 8-10 hours continuously without issues cutting stuff. The .75kw servos are overkill and can snap a 1/2" carbide end mill or move my head on the mill(250+lbs) without issue.


They have 2 axis kits that have everything from the servos, cables, drives, emergency stop switch, limit switches(to stop the machine from crashing and set zero) etc. kit:

DMM TECH LINK: http://www.dmm-tech.com/Files/dmmmaxs14a_p.pdf

I am getting the 400watt 2 axis kit but not getting their power supply modules. For that, I am getting an antec power supply. It is more elegant to me having one high quality overbuilt power supply to run all the servos and drives and simplifies wiring. 

http://http://www.antekinc.com/ps-10n56-1000w-56v-power-supply/

It really isn't bad to hook up and I found they had really outstanding techs over at dmm the helped me set up the antek ps and that spent the necessary time to walk me through things and answer my silly questions.

Here is a really good diagram that shows exactly what you have to hook up. Keep in mind for a lathe, you will only need to do 2 drives, servos etc and the "spindle" connection will just go to your vfd and 3 phase motor:

http://mccomsey.net/cnclathe/breakoutboard.pdf

For the ballscrews, you need 2, one for the x and one for the z axis. Ebay is your friend and ground ballscrews can sometimes be found for silly cheap.

Being patient on ebay, I spent $300 total for both axis and I got a THK and Hi-Win ground ballscrews. Ground ballscrews are definitely better but my mill used rolled ballscrews and it is accurate to 2 tenths over 16". 

Keep in mind your lead tpi controls your resolution. For my purposes, I am going with 0.2" lead. 

If you want to read about this stuff, here is a decent primer: http://blog.cnccookbook.com/2014/01/12/ultimate-benchtop-cnc-mini-mill-part-2-cnc-conversion/

When you convert the mill to cnc, you won't need cranks, and the whole lead screw and threading part of the lathe(the lower box assembly on most gear head lathes) is better removed.

I took mine out and made some progress:






My jet used to look pretty much the same as the PM lathes. Now it is definitely on a "diet":






left overs:






I am waiting for my timing gears to finish on the x axis and then will do the z.

On a final note, I will be using Mach3 Turn to control the lathe. It is only $175 and allows you to not only control but do most basic operations for a lathe or mill. They have a suite of wizards to do most operations without knowing how to program. Simply by populating a few fields, you can bore, thread, profile etc or combine operations to make a part.

I have used this extensively on my mill.

Here is an overview:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YiuQ9dKVzBM

Thanks for looking

Mark


----------



## wquiles (May 24, 2014)

*Re: 13x40 Jet lathe CNC conversion with vfd added*

Wow, awesome. Thanks so much for the detailed information. I am thinking this is actually a little bit less intimidating than I first though it would be!

Getting rid of all of the extra gearing (not necesary with a 3-phase & VFD combo) will also make the lathe much quieter to use - a bonus :twothumbs


----------



## gt40 (May 24, 2014)

*Re: 13x40 Jet lathe CNC conversion with vfd added*

Here is a decent conversion example with good pics:

http://btilden.com/photo_album8.html

Video summarizing the conversion:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9OWr-kVe-W0

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5MjyDQ8M6Tc


----------



## gt40 (May 25, 2014)

*Re: 13x40 Jet lathe CNC conversion with vfd added*

I took some time today to prep the lathe now that it is all stripped and gave it 2 coats of primer. The original finish was showing it's wear and I think the lathe was just a little jealous of darkzero's spotless finish. Seriously, I wonder how you keep a lathe that clean and use it  Simply amazing...


----------



## wquiles (May 25, 2014)

*Re: 13x40 Jet lathe CNC conversion with vfd added*



gt40 said:


> Here is a decent conversion example with good pics:
> 
> http://btilden.com/photo_album8.html
> 
> ...



Nice!

I see where you are getting inspiration from


----------



## PEU (May 25, 2014)

*Re: 13x40 Jet lathe CNC conversion with vfd added*

Nice progress, by my experience, the most difficult part is the X axis ballscrew, too little space, your solution is elegant but I have a concern, since you are using the crosslide ways and the screw its on the side it may bind, this wouldn't be a problem with linear guides.


Pablo


----------



## gt40 (May 25, 2014)

*Re: 13x40 Jet lathe CNC conversion with vfd added*



PEU said:


> Nice progress, by my experience, the most difficult part is the X axis ballscrew, too little space, your solution is elegant but I have a concern, since you are using the crosslide ways and the screw its on the side it may bind, this wouldn't be a problem with linear guides.
> 
> 
> Pablo



Yeah, I was concerned also. I tested it by using a wimpy cordless drill- It runs the x axis through both directions without issue. I cut lube channels on the bottom of the dovetails so I can have a one shot lube setup like I did on the mill. The 20mm THK ballscrew probably helped because it is way overkill and helps prevent binding. Based on the drill test, the axis moves smoothly and with zero play anywhere. I think this is going to be very rigid and a big step up from stock. 

On a different note, I ended up having some fun with the paint:

















"gap"






For reference, this is what the lathe looked like when I started with it:


----------



## precisionworks (May 25, 2014)

*Re: 13x40 Jet lathe CNC conversion with vfd added*

Linear guides can be expensive (USA Made Thomson Linear) or really low cost ... I ordered shafting & mounted linear bearings from VXB & the quality is decent China. Not Thomson but I didn't expect it for 25% of the cost of Thomson. I received bearings made by RHB Precision & both the bearings & shafting were good enough for what I needed. They don't carry every size & every type but if they have something that fits your application the price is hard to beat.

http://www.vxb.com/page/bearings/CTGY/20mmLinearMotionSystems


----------



## gt40 (May 25, 2014)

*Re: 13x40 Jet lathe CNC conversion with vfd added*



precisionworks said:


> Linear guides can be expensive (USA Made Thomson Linear) or really low cost ... I ordered shafting & mounted linear bearings from VXB & the quality is decent China. Not Thomson but I didn't expect it for 25% of the cost of Thomson. I received bearings made by RHB Precision & both the bearings & shafting were good enough for what I needed. They don't carry every size & every type but if they have something that fits your application the price is hard to beat.
> 
> http://www.vxb.com/page/bearings/CTGY/20mmLinearMotionSystems



Thanks for the info, I got upgrade spindle bearings from VXB for my PM45m mill so I could run 8k RPM. Pretty neat bearings- rated for 15000 rpm. 
I didn't know they do linear guides.

Anyone with PM45m mills, the belt conversion isn't bad btw:

http://www.cnccookbook.com/CCMillBeltDrive.html


As far as the linear guides, I have a set of THK SHS in the right size. I was going to just machine the whole top of the x axis flat and use them but the current arrangement is tracking tight and true. I am working on an epoxy granite slant bed design with all linear guides but needed to make the Jet work so I could make the spindle:


----------



## darkzero (May 26, 2014)

*Re: 13x40 Jet lathe CNC conversion with vfd added*



gt40 said:


> I wonder how you keep a lathe that clean and use it



Secrets I will never tell!

Looking good Mark, can't wait to see it all finished, maybe even in person again.


----------



## gt40 (May 31, 2014)

*Re: 13x40 Jet lathe CNC conversion with vfd added*

Update:

I am almost done with the x axis. I mounted and aligned the ballscrew and the new riser plate. I was concerned whether there would be any binding. After aligning with my test indicator, I tightened up my dovetail, then torqued all of the screws holding he riser plate to the x axis, the ballscrew and mounts. I hooked up my test indicator and couldn't get it to move, everything is extremely solid. Next I hooked up my drill to check movement. Here is a short video moving the x axis over its full range:



https://vimeo.com/97019782

Finally, I drilled and tapped the timing pulley and mounted it. The axis moves smoothly and without binding using the drill and by hand. 

I am using a 15 and 25 tooth "L" timing gear setup. The belts are 3/4" wide and allow you to move without backlash or slippage when you change direction. 







I will probably get a shorter belt to keep the axis more compact. The belt was a left over from the mill conversion.


FYI, 

Here are the pulleys I actually ordered:

 [h=2]15L075 Aluminum Pulley 15 tooth MPB OD=1.760 inch[/h] http://shop.polybelt.com/15L075-Aluminum-Pulley-15-tooth-MPB-OD1760-inch-P15L075-6FA.htm 

[h=2]25L075 Aluminum Pulley 25 Tooth, OD=2.954 inch[/h]http://shop.polybelt.com/25L075-Aluminum-Pulley-25-Tooth-OD2954-inch-P25L075-6FA.htm
 
With the .2" lead on the ball screw, and the lower gear ratio, this combo increases torque and resolution.


----------



## wquiles (Jun 1, 2014)

*Re: 13x40 Jet lathe CNC conversion with vfd added*

Awesome - thanks again for sharing the details on the parts you are using - really great way to document your project


----------



## gt40 (Jun 3, 2014)

*Re: 13x40 Jet lathe CNC conversion with vfd added*

Update:

I ordered my servos, drives, breakout board and cables. Here is a breakdown of what was ordered from DMM-Tech:


Part NumberPartQuantityTotal ExpenseDYN2-HDYN2-H AC Servo Drive2$250.0060M-DHT-360.4kW AC servo motor2$394.00DMB4250-8BBreakout Board1$115.00
CA-MO55-1H1ft Molex 5/5pin Breakout Board to DYN2 ServoDrive2$16.00HW-04-NPSInductive Proximity Switch4$56.00HE-04-RMSEmergency Stop Switch1$12.00CA-MRS232-66ft RS232 to Molex 7 pin drive tuning cable1$15.00Sub Total:$858.00Shipping:$64.00Total USD:$922.00

Looking at the rest, you will need to add a power supply for $150, a couple of ballscrews at $300 and some metal costs for mounts. 

*I expect total costs to convert the lathe to CNC to be less than $1500 dollars.*

FYI, the DMM Tech folks are up in Canada and have been around for 20 years. No affiliation but they have tech you can actually talk to when configuring things.

While I am waiting for the electronics from DMM, I am starting on my Z axis ballscrew mounts and hope to get X and Z mounted by this weekend.


----------



## sortafast (Jun 3, 2014)

*Re: MANUAL 13x40 Jet lathe CNC conversion with vfd*

Nice. I have been doing much pondering on doing a lathe conversion like this at some point. would be really nice to set it up with an automatic collet closer and auto tool changer and such. Then you could just put in a bar and watch the chips fly. 

Are you planning on doing a full enclosure or just run it open? Definitely interested to see how this comes out.


----------



## gt40 (Jun 4, 2014)

*Re: MANUAL 13x40 Jet lathe CNC conversion with vfd*



sortafast said:


> Nice. I have been doing much pondering on doing a lathe conversion like this at some point. would be really nice to set it up with an automatic collet closer and auto tool changer and such. Then you could just put in a bar and watch the chips fly.
> 
> Are you planning on doing a full enclosure or just run it open? Definitely interested to see how this comes out.



I would like to do an enclosure but may save that for the scratch build slant bed lathe design I am working on. Same for the tool changer. I am still learning as I go and need to get the lathe functional under cnc first to be able to make some of the parts for the slant bed design.

FYI, I have cad files of the mounts and bearing blocks etc that should be able to be adapted to PM lathes.

Mark


----------



## wquiles (Jun 5, 2014)

*Re: MANUAL 13x40 Jet lathe CNC conversion with vfd*



gt40 said:


> FYI, I have cad files of the mounts and bearing blocks etc that should be able to be adapted to PM lathes.



I am definitely interested in those!. What format/CAD system are you using?


----------



## gt40 (Jun 5, 2014)

*Re: MANUAL 13x40 Jet lathe CNC conversion with vfd*

I am using Viacad Pro for cad and Meshcam for cam. I have demo'd Rhino on the cad but Viacad is cheap and did what i needed. I have designed and made over 50 parts so far with it. Cheap and fast learning curve. 

Pretty much the same story with Meshcam.


----------



## gt40 (Jun 7, 2014)

*Re: MANUAL 13x40 Jet lathe CNC conversion with vfd*

Update:
I got home early today and got to do a little work on the z axis. I managed to mess up the first round measuring wrong but I think I have all the main dimensions right. The servos should be here next week so I am trying to push this weekend to get the ballscrews and servo mounts finished.

Quick video making the z axis servo motor mount at 7000 rpm with my cnc converted Precision Mathews PM45m mill. I was paranoid and slowed it down to 30 ipm. The mill does fine at 70...


----------



## sortafast (Jun 7, 2014)

*Re: MANUAL 13x40 Jet lathe CNC conversion with vfd*



gt40 said:


> Update:
> I got home early today and got to do a little work on the z axis. I managed to mess up the first round measuring wrong but I think I have all the main dimensions right. The servos should be here next week so I am trying to push this weekend to get the ballscrews and servo mounts finished.
> 
> Quick video making the z axis servo motor mount at 7000 rpm with my cnc converted Precision Mathews PM45m mill. I was paranoid and slowed it down to 30 ipm. The mill does fine at 70...



at 7k with a good, aluminum specific endmill you should be able to do way more than 30IPM. I run a Maritool carbide Al specific rougher at 3200 (max rpm for my machine  ) at 40ipm at a 0.200" DOC with the vise barely holding on to the stock and I think I could go higher if I had a better grip. The key is a good enclose, good coolant and a good tool. Its amazing what one can do with that stuff.


----------



## gt40 (Jun 7, 2014)

*Re: MANUAL 13x40 Jet lathe CNC conversion with vfd*

Yeah you are right- the mill is able to do 75 ipm but cutting a piece for the first time, I go super slow. I spent 10 minutes in cad and 5 minutes with my meshcam cam software and went straight to cutting the part. Mostly it works but once in a while


----------



## sortafast (Jun 8, 2014)

*Re: MANUAL 13x40 Jet lathe CNC conversion with vfd*



gt40 said:


> Yeah you are right- the mill is able to do 75 ipm but cutting a piece for the first time, I go super slow. I spent 10 minutes in cad and 5 minutes with my meshcam cam software and went straight to cutting the part. Mostly it works but once in a while


I usually run stuff slow at first too. Gives time to see if one messed anything up in the planning/programming stages. Also allows you to see if you have everything clamped down good and tight. Nothing worse than shooting a part out of the vise and toasting a $50 endmill or $80 worth of inserts. I got a drawer full of reminders of that.


----------



## gt40 (Jun 9, 2014)

*Re: MANUAL 13x40 Jet lathe CNC conversion with vfd*

Update:

I made some real progress and got the z axis largely done. I made a monolithic ballnut block that is 1.8" thick and mounts to the saddle. I also made the two bearing blocks that support each end of the ballscrew. The trick was getting everything square and aligned. I was rewarded by a z axis that moves very smooth without any binding on the full range. The ballnut block has a "L" shaped cutout for my skarf guard I am making to protect the ballscrew. I have to finish the other 2 sides of the "box" I am building under the saddle that will protect and house the x axis servo and pulleys still but I can't wait to get this thing running. It is so stiff and solid compared with the way the lathe was stock and there is absolutely no perceptible backlash.

Pics:















I will have to trim this a tad to compensate for the saddle clamp that goes on the underside of the saddle:


----------



## sortafast (Jun 9, 2014)

*Re: MANUAL 13x40 Jet lathe CNC conversion with vfd*

Do you think there will be any issues with flex under heavy loads because of the L shaped cut out? I doubt it, but it could be a possibility.


----------



## gt40 (Jun 9, 2014)

*Re: MANUAL 13x40 Jet lathe CNC conversion with vfd*



sortafast said:


> Do you think there will be any issues with flex under heavy loads because of the L shaped cut out? I doubt it, but it could be a possibility.



The block is a scrap of 7075 t6 aluminum I had left and measures 1.8" thick. It is bolted to the hard steel ballnut which has a 3/8" thick flange.

FYI, 7075 t6 alloy has a tensile strength more than 1018 steel:

1018 = Tensile Strength, Yield 380 MPa 55100 psi 
6061 t651 = Tensile Strength, 324 MPa, 47000 psi
7075 t651 = Tensile Strength, 572 MPa, 83000 psi

The steel saddle should deform before the ballnut block mount. The ballnut block will have additional sections to form a box to shelter the x axis servo, pulleys and further support the block. Based upon how it moved using a drill and putting leverage on it, other parts of the lathe will break first without even supporting it further.


----------



## gt40 (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: MANUAL 13x40 Jet lathe CNC conversion with vfd*

Update:

I re-thought my x axis aluminum platform and converted to a massive 8"x 8" x1.5" steel block that sits on one side of where the aluminum block went. The steel is much heavier at 28 lbs but the main reason was to preserve the max stock capacity of the lathe. 

The 13x40 lathe can handle stock 8" in diameter with the right chuck but with the aluminum going the whole width of the cast iron x axis base, I inadvertently cut that in half. I don't normally turn giant stock but definitely want to be able to in the future. Here is my 4" extension on the PM45m mill that is 8" diameter and brings my PM45M mill to 11.5" y travel:









With the new x axis design, the steel block sits on one side and should be able to handle a couple of tool holders or a turret but allows large stock to still be turned. It is also much more rigid. Making this change meant drilling 8 holes through the 1 1/2" steel block and machining a step and pad out for the x axis ball nut mount and making a new ball nut mount also. I also upgraded the mounting bolts for the block to 5/16" for holding the steel block to the x axis base. Took the whole weekend and then the wife chased me in last night before I could snap pics. I will post some when I get home but it is a significant upgrade. I also got word the DMM Tech servos and drives should be here on Weds so it should be a good week.

Mark


----------



## gt40 (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: MANUAL 13x40 Jet lathe CNC conversion with vfd*

Here are the shots for the new steel x axis. There is a noticeable difference in the stiffness. I will add some bellows like these to cover the ballscrew:

http://www.arceurotrade.co.uk/Catalogue/Machine-Spares/Machine-Bellows


Re-doing the axis wasted a nice giant piece of mic6 but I regained my full stock capacity.
















I think I will have enough space for 2 QCTP and a boring fixture in the middle. That way I can run both left and right side tools.

I can't wait for the servos to get here already...


----------



## wquiles (Jun 18, 2014)

*Re: MANUAL 13x40 Jet lathe CNC conversion with vfd*

Very cool


----------



## gt40 (Jun 29, 2014)

*Re: MANUAL 13x40 Jet lathe CNC conversion with vfd*

Update:

I was able to make some real progress and the CNC conversion is almost done mechanically. I still need to add the the limit/homing switches and run the one shot oiling system, enclosure etc(It's never really done!)

I tried to document the the build with a lot of pics so you can see was involved. The electronics are easy with the DMM servos and it is almost plug and play. 

Enough yapping, here are the pics:

z servo mounting block






new "saddle". This holds the servo and ball nut in place and allows for a scarf guard:
















x axis servo plate with boss cut for the mount:






New DMM Tech servos:






drives:








































and finally, an overall shot:







Thanks for looking...


----------



## MRsDNF (Jun 30, 2014)

*Re: MANUAL 13x40 Jet lathe CNC conversion with vfd*

It look amazing. Thanks for all the pictures and all the best for the finish.


----------



## wquiles (Jun 30, 2014)

*Re: MANUAL 13x40 Jet lathe CNC conversion with vfd*

Wow, getting closer


----------



## sortafast (Jun 30, 2014)

*Re: MANUAL 13x40 Jet lathe CNC conversion with vfd*

Looking good. Are you running aluminum specific endmills to cut the aluminum? Also, for countersinking screw holes, I love running 82° mill drills in my cnc. Comes out clean looking every time.


----------



## gt40 (Jun 30, 2014)

*Re: MANUAL 13x40 Jet lathe CNC conversion with vfd*



sortafast said:


> Looking good. Are you running aluminum specific endmills to cut the aluminum? Also, for countersinking screw holes, I love running 82° mill drills in my cnc. Comes out clean looking every time.



I used a 3/8" carbide 2 flute end mill for most of the work. The countersink was from the local hardware store and designed for wood and soft materials and I had a lot of chatter. I need a proper angled endmill like you are talking about for chamfering and countersinking. All the countersinks are permanently hidden at least


----------



## sortafast (Jun 30, 2014)

*Re: MANUAL 13x40 Jet lathe CNC conversion with vfd*

you need to get you some 3 flute aluminum specific endmills. Once you get them you will wonder how you ever got along with out them.


----------



## precisionworks (Jun 30, 2014)

*Re: MANUAL 13x40 Jet lathe CNC conversion with vfd*

The first rule on countersinks is slow down when they chatter - the second rule is slow down even more if the chatter doesn't stop. I normally c-sink between 25-100 rpm when using a larger tool to chamfer a flashlight body.


----------



## gt40 (Jun 30, 2014)

*Re: MANUAL 13x40 Jet lathe CNC conversion with vfd*

Heh, I didn't look up speeds and feeds on countersinks. 2k rpm sounded good... until the chatter started


----------



## sortafast (Jul 1, 2014)

*Re: MANUAL 13x40 Jet lathe CNC conversion with vfd*



gt40 said:


> Heh, I didn't look up speeds and feeds on countersinks. 2k rpm sounded good... until the chatter started


run a mill/drill on a spiral/helical tool path down to depth and it its money every time. Takes a little bit of work to figure out how far down and over you have to go, but once dialed, you are GTG and your countersinks will always look awesome. Just need an 82° for SAE bolts and a 90° for Metric, and a few different diameters to accommodate a wide variety of bolt sizes. Do it and don't look back. I think I picked up some Garr carbide mill drills for like $16ea at the local machine tool supplier. They can be had cheaper online, maybe. Well worth the expense though. I use mine for quick deburring of tricky parts, beveling edges for looks and function, countersinking holes and occasionally for milling ends of things. I love them.


----------



## gt40 (Aug 25, 2014)

*Re: MANUAL 13x40 Jet lathe CNC conversion with vfd*

Update:

Been super busy at work and waiting on some parts, but I finally got things moving!

I remade the z axis to use a timing belt and pulleys like the x axis. 

FYI, you don't need to be a programmer to use this because most lathe operations are covered by wizards in Mach3 turn including inside and outside threading, turning tapers, etc. Worth looking at:

http://www.micro-machine-shop.com/Mach3Turn_1.84.pdf

Here is a a video of test gcode created by using the wizard to cut a rounded "filet". This would be almost impossible to cut manually. Fill in a few perimeters and click cycle start:




https://vimeo.com/104368587


----------



## gt40 (Aug 25, 2014)

*Re: MANUAL 13x40 Jet lathe CNC conversion with vfd*

FYI, I wanted to take a moment to share the outstanding tech support I have been getting over with servo company I used to do the conversion, DMM Tech. I fried a breakout board by dumping high voltage into it(my fault) and they overnighted a replacement free of charge and free shipping from Canada. They also spent over an hour on the phone while we traced down a random interference issue. You want to keep the servo power cables away from the control ones. I had them touching and the current fields messed with the control. They just walked me through it while we tested some stuff over the phone and everything is just working. 

They are also helping me set up a hall sensor to pick up the spindle rpm as I hope to be able to set up constant surface speed as well as for threading. There are boards for sale but the tech walked me through using a cheap hall sensor I had laying around to save money.


----------



## PEU (Aug 30, 2014)

*Re: MANUAL 13x40 Jet lathe CNC conversion with vfd*

Very nice conversion!

FYI this weekend finishes the discount month for Mach4, already purchased my license and the parallel port license too (they are separated now) 

I think its time to leave the parallel port in the past and move to other interfases, a sign for us hobbysts is that the parallel port driver for lathe operations at this moment does not have threading enabled... its still being discussed, but is a real possibility it won't be added.


Pablo


----------



## gt40 (Aug 31, 2014)

*Re: MANUAL 13x40 Jet lathe CNC conversion with vfd*



PEU said:


> Very nice conversion!
> 
> FYI this weekend finishes the discount month for Mach4, already purchased my license and the parallel port license too (they are separated now)
> 
> ...



Thanks for the reminder. I am looking forward to this, played a little with demo. I guess I should hurry up


----------



## gt40 (Sep 22, 2014)

*Re: MANUAL 13x40 Jet lathe CNC conversion with vfd*

Greetings:

Here is a short video of my first test cut using a taper wizard in Mach 3, cutting a 60 degree taper, 0.95" long on a 1.5" piece of aluminum: 



http://vimeo.com/106826758

I am still figuring speeds and feeds so i just went with 10" minute feed and .05" doc. The lathe is much more rigid now than it used to be and I think I am just scratching the surface on the speed. What's cool is how good of finish quality I got cutting a taper without a cross slide.

Sorry about the poor quality, I was so excited just figuring out the wizard and being able to cut something I shot it handheld with the phone.

Thanks for looking


----------



## darkzero (Sep 23, 2014)

*Re: MANUAL 13x40 Jet lathe CNC conversion with vfd*

Very cool!


----------



## wquiles (Sep 24, 2014)

*Re: MANUAL 13x40 Jet lathe CNC conversion with vfd*



darkzero said:


> Very cool!



+1

Looking great!


----------



## MRsDNF (Sep 25, 2014)

*Re: MANUAL 13x40 Jet lathe CNC conversion with vfd*

If I hadn't seen it I would not of believed it. Looks like magic. Amazing effort.


----------



## gt40 (Sep 25, 2014)

*Re: MANUAL 13x40 Jet lathe CNC conversion with vfd*

Thanks for the encouragement. Right now I have been trying how to configure Mach3 for threading. I also picked up a full Dolphin pro cad cam package. Now I have to figure how to use all this stuff...


----------



## gt40 (Nov 2, 2014)

*Re: MANUAL 13x40 Jet lathe CNC conversion with vfd*

Update:

After getting Dolphin Turn. I have been busy learning. I am starting to make sense of things and I was able to design a new 18650 powered xm-l light and... finally was able to thread with my lathe once more. The whole reason for me doing this conversion was I had a bad crash on the lathe a year ago and it was going to cost about the same to fix it as go cnc. I am pleased I can thread again and am starting to make some lights.

After learning how to thread on a manual lathe properly, my first experience threading via cnc was really humbling. less than 90 seconds to face, turn and thread a tube with perfect accuracy. I will post some stills of the threads but they came out beautiful. I also tested cutting various stock out in steel and aluminum and threading to fit nuts I had laying around and well, it just works:


https://vimeo.com/110749711

I really need to set up flood coolant...


----------



## gt40 (Nov 3, 2014)

*Re: MANUAL 13x40 Jet lathe CNC conversion with vfd*

Quick pic of part of the light I am designing. I made these bodies setting up the tool offsets in the mach 3 software that runs the lathe. FYI, the finish is right off the lathe without polishing and with mist coolant I borrowed from my mill. It is about 3 minutes to make a part including facing, profiling, threading both sides and parting off the finished part. I had to get a left and right side threading tools to do this but it works well:


----------



## PEU (Nov 3, 2014)

*Re: MANUAL 13x40 Jet lathe CNC conversion with vfd*

Its always nice to finally see the machine move according to your orders!!! Congrats!!


Pablo


----------



## gt40 (Nov 3, 2014)

*Re: MANUAL 13x40 Jet lathe CNC conversion with vfd*



PEU said:


> Its always nice to finally see the machine move according to your orders!!! Congrats!!
> 
> 
> Pablo



Thanks for your kind words. I really have been learning as I go along. To think a couple of years ago I was just learning on a mini lathe  This forum has truly been the best info I have found to learn machining thanks to folks like Precisionworks, darkzero wquiles and yourself...


----------



## MRsDNF (Nov 4, 2014)

*Re: MANUAL 13x40 Jet lathe CNC conversion with vfd*

You are one really talented guy. Amazing effort. Thanks for the video.


----------

